# HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok, I've got a problem, dint have it when I got the brute, But this rzr is like being addicted to crack I swear it, I havnt even gotten to ride it due to work but I keep buying accessories for the dang thing. HOW DO I STOP THE ADDICTION!!!!!!!!!LOL.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Start riding it then you won't be buying stuff for it


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

True ridin reduces buying stuff so long as nothing breaks, lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

It sucks, I won't be off till feb.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

moved to new SxS section to help promote it! :bigok:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

lol, I already forgot about it! Sorry P.


----------



## bstomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck with your addiction. I've had it for two years now. It gets worse as time goes on. Beleive me.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I believe that, I finally stopped buyin stuff for it due to I realized someone's gotta put it all on!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

EastTexas...dude I just put a 6" SuperATV lift on my RzR along with 29.5 Terms. I know all too well what your saying. That was a $2100 b-day gift to me...so That was justified from my wife. Now looking at recovering seats, and a complete wrap and pond tunes stereo by the end of March. I have ridden 3 times since I bought this beast!! 
The addiction was best explained by P-425....it's in your blood man!!! Costs, it's all part of it...and the slogan for my forum "Goin' Deep Ain't Cheap". 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep! I coined it years ago, "Play hard, Pay hard!"


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Crawfishie!! said:


> EastTexas...dude I just put a 6" SuperATV lift on my RzR along with 29.5 Terms. I know all too well what your saying. That was a $2100 b-day gift to me...so That was justified from my wife. Now looking at recovering seats, and a complete wrap and pond tunes stereo by the end of March. I have ridden 3 times since I bought this beast!!
> The addiction was best explained by P-425....it's in your blood man!!! Costs, it's all part of it...and the slogan for my forum "Goin' Deep Ain't Cheap".
> 
> 
> ...


I definetly feel your pain brother, I've spent a fortune but it will all be worth
It in the long run, I can't wait to get it finished and on the trails, I got a probox stereo/roof for it and can't wait to hear it jammin!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, here we go AGAIN!!! When and how does this STOP?? Addicted, thats all there is to it!!!!!!!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol, my wife finally threatened to cut up my debit card and credit cards if I don't stop, so I'm taking a break lol.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys with RZR's are really making me miss mine. I sold mine about 4 months ago and i hate i did. I'm dieing to have another. My boss lady says i can after i pay off a few things. Hopefully i can get another in the next 6 months to a year.



Crawfishie!! said:


> Ok, here we go AGAIN!!! When and how does this STOP?? Addicted, thats all there is to it!!!!!!!


My problem is i do that with every new toy i get. I bought a Jetski this past summer and it's already got all kinds of stuff done to it. Every time i get something i have to make it my own.



Eastexasmudder said:


> Lol, my wife finally threatened to cut up my debit card and credit cards if I don't stop, so I'm taking a break lol.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


You have exactly what i want when i get my next RZR. I want to buy a standard rzr, put in super atv's 6" lift, 29.5 terms, and some sort of stereo. How do you like your 6" lift and your terms if you don't mind me asking? I want a good riding trail tire that does good in the mud.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I love my Terms and lift. I'm currently looking into trying to make the ride a little smoother since I have it adjusted all the way up. I'd like to keep the height, just not so much the ridgidness of the ride. 


Now, as I have spend a little over $2700 in my motor alone. I think my spending will cease. My wife is NOT a happy camper that my motor burned up. Guys, be dang careful with your water pump seal. Not if, it's when it starts leaking out of that weap hole be dang sure to change that seal in there, DO NOT wait!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

My addiction would make a cracks addict look like a once a month user. I got 2 toys to feed it. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I heard that stuff bro. Yeah between my rzr and my wifes can am max....I'm gonna need a bail out from Obama!!!!


----------

